# fishing out of destin.... Begging for a ride... Will chip in for gas...



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the itch to go freeze + pull up fish...

i've got a baby boat, but i would like a nicer ride than my 13ft whaler...

sold my donzi... and miss her dearly... :banghead



let me know.

Aaron


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Aaron, I'm looking for a few extra fishing buddies to go with this year. I plan on doing a lot of Cobe hunting this season and doing a lot of offshore trolling this summer. Let me know if your intereted. Here's a few pic of my ride.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Trip "A" looks a lot better than Trip "B"....


----------

